# [URGENT] Freelance Visa



## 737265 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

​I am 24 years old from Iran and located in Erbil,Kurdistan. 

Last month I accepted a job offer in an advertising firm located in Abu Dhabi. The company supposed to send me "entry permit" and flight ticket to UAE within 2 weeks but after 20 days there is no news from them and each time I'm asking them, they say next week INSHALA. :noidea:

I already quit from my current job in Erbil and I'm really worried about the job offer. Meanwhile I don't wanna kill time,so what I'm thinking right now is coming to Dubai for job hunting. As far as I know most of the companies are interested in candidates who currently live in Dubai. 

I was thinking about getting a "Freelance Visa" to find a job easier . I searched over the internet and I found that I have to register a company in FZ area which I can't afford it. 
there is also some companies which sell freelance visa with much cheaper prices(~AED 2000 - AED 5000). Basically they will sponsor me like their employees but without job and salary.

My question is does anybody knows any trusted company who provides such a service?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
In general, what you are proposing to do is illegal and UAE authorities are closing down and fining companies that are selling visas in this way.
Cheers
Steve


----------

